# Oak, and it's buoyancy.



## Henry (25 Apr 2013)

This is my most recent venture in aquascaping:



I wanted a large piece of wood or two as the main feature, so I found a rather large chunk of oak. The problem is, it doesn't sink. I've stacked rocks on it, as you can see, but I'm not sure how long I can stand to look at them shoved so awkwardly in my little environment.

Does anybody have experience of using pieces of this type of wood, and of this size? How long did it take to sink?

I'm thinking of screwing a piece of slate to the bottom, but I'd rather not. I dread dragging plants out with the wood when I come to remove it.

Many thanks.


----------



## Alastair (25 Apr 2013)

fantastic piece of wood youve found. it could take a good month or two before it becomes completely waterlogged and stays down


----------



## Henry (25 Apr 2013)

Thanks  I was so pleased when I found it. The hardscape is actually made up of two pieces of wood. The darker piece on the left is from a previous aquascape. I came to the conclusion that it'd end up looking like a single piece when stuff starts growing on it. Can't the water to clear up and everything to start growing in.

Is there any possibility that it will never become properly waterlogged? A bit of reading on t'internet indicates that some woods never properly sink (not sure how this is possible however).


----------



## John S (25 Apr 2013)

I've used smaller pieces of Oak and they do sink after a while.


----------



## Henry (25 Apr 2013)

davem said:


> I've used smaller pieces of Oak and they do sink after a while.


 
What sort of time scale did you experience?


----------



## John S (25 Apr 2013)

I had some smaller branches about 12 to 15 inches, no more than an inch wide, and they took about 3 to 4 weeks.


----------



## Henry (25 Apr 2013)

Excellent. Thank you both for your input. I can live with the rocks blighting my scape now that I know they'll be gone before long.


----------

